# DeSagana Diop



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

Huge standing at 7-foot and weighing 300 pounds Diop takes up a good amount of space ... Good feel around the basket is starting to learn how to use the glass on his hook shots and most importantly using both hands to score .... Excellent shot-blocker rarely bites on fakes and has long arms to go with quick leaping ability ... Very good rebounder owns a good set of hands that can scrape rebounds and even get rebounds out of position ... Runs the floor well although not nearly as fast as high school chum Tyson Chandler... Has really started to develop some good post moves even adding a turnaround jumper ... Coach able has improved remarkable considering that he has only really played organized basketball for the past 2 years .... Has loads of raw untapped potential something that Gm's and scouts crave ....

I heard he had a 13 block 14 rebound game against da raptors. is he athletic has he changed at all from last year


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

Diop is a lot bigger


----------



## DuddyKravitz (Jun 11, 2002)

> I heard he had a 13 block 14 rebound game against da raptors. is he athletic has he changed at all from last year


I'm thinking you heard wrong. You need some sort of proof for that. I think if that would have been the case, everyone would have heard of it. Plus, his stats would be looking a lot better.


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*he did*

it was in summer league im saying


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Balla123456789</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Curry is bending over. They are really about the same size.


----------



## jrrompy (Aug 27, 2002)

Of course he is a big body, but has he progressed during the offseason?
He played nothing last year, it was just a lost rookie season for the poor guy. But I've read he has trimmed down and has improved a little bit.

How good do you guys see he becoming realisticly?? In another 4 years he will be developing into the kind of player he will be, and he should always have some kind of career since its not easy to find 7foot massive guys.

But is he injury prone? Will he just be another big guy with alot of potential that gets ruined by injury after injury after injury??

I dont think the Cavs need that kind of player especially afer Ilguaskas and his injuries.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

whe i look at Diop i see him becoming a Mutumbo-style defender i'm not sure he will be as good defensively but should be at least a top 5 defender in the nba if not the best by age 25 

he can score a bit in the post and can run the floor and i could see Lucas trying some line-up tricks putting Diop at the 4 for small stretches alongside Illgaustus against post up teams to disturb their ryhthm this season


----------

